# 1999 Altima Ticking Sound In Steering Wheel



## lboyd80 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a 1999 Altima. Recently I started to have a ticking sound (somewhat like a wrist watch) come from inside my steering wheel. It only happens when I am traveling and does not happen when I come to a stop. What is possibly wrong and how expensive of a repair is it. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

its mostlikely ur CV HALF SHAFT. it might be dry ,worn ,or damaged. The price of it should be from 50-120 depending on if u want a new one or remanufactured. im not sure how much a shop would charge for that, but if they charge 100 i think its a rip off.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

here's a picture of what to look at, if u dont know what im talking about
http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/04/ae/5d/0900823d8004ae5d.jsp


----------

